# Replacement bulbs



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

I am in the process of replacing all the bulbs in my new Burstner Nexxo with LED ones. However, I can't figure out how to access the bulbs in the flush fitting, swivelling lights in the washroom. I have attached a photo and would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

The black centre section swivels on two pins. Insert a small screwdriver between the black centre swivel section and the grey outer at a point near one of the swivel pins and gently prise out. The LED lights I fitted required that I removed the inner reflector. I then firmed up the glass to stop it rattling with a couple of bits of blue tac.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just done all our at the Newbury show. Gainsborough is right on the way to remove them.
I bought the flat LEDs with the 2 pins in the centre of the back so that I could replace the swivel and glass. I had to remove the reflector to do this

The LED bulbs with the conical reflector body are to big to allow you to replace the glass

The company at the show were

www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk

The flat ones are a bit fiddley to get in but look better as you can refit the glass. The bulb in the shower was a tad difficult to change.

Andy


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We did exactly the same thing just last week and the bathroom lights were indeed a challenge!

The outer black plastic ring can be prized gently off with a screw driver. The inner housing swivels on two pegs at either side - if you push one side of the unit in far enough you can see the join between the outer ring and the inner housing. The bulbs (end on fitting) sit in a reflective dome behind the glass and we could not get any LEDs to fit. They either did not allow the glass to be refitted or meant that we could not replace the reflector. 

We have opted to replace the bulbs with an MR11 dome (same as the spots in the living area) and leave out the glass. It works OK, is much lighter, it looks good and still allows swivelling. I hope they don't work loose and fall out when travelling!

If you discover an alternative solution please let me know!


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied. Having managed to get to the bulbs, I could not find an led bulb off the shelf small enough to replace them. However, I bought a couple of tower leds from Ultraleds (http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-cool-white-bulb-1w15wback-p-2086.html) which are as small I could get. By removing the plastic spacer and snipping the ends of the pins I managed to get them to fit. It was tight but allowed me to replace the glass.


----------

